# Grape Leaves!



## Pazzo (Sep 3, 2004)

Grape leaves! Who else loves these? Back in Italy, my grandmother has a grape vineyard, and makes many sweet and savory dishes with grapes and grape leaves. Who else loves these? Post recipes too!


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 3, 2004)

I just made another batch today. My wife is half arabic and I learned from her and her mother.....then I went off on my own and made some modifications that my family loves but my wife and mother inlaw fight with me about it.   I don't measure and either did they. Feel free to do whatever you want with this. The real key here is to use a good commercial leaf. I like Orlando the best. Never use anything but California Leaves. Do not purchase anything less than a pound of drained leaves. It will say on the label. Forget the imports.

1 pound grape leaves
2 pounds ground lamb
2 pounds ground sirloin
1 pound ground chuck
1/3 cup olive oil
1 tablespoon salt
2 cups uncooked rice
1 tablespoon dried mint leaf
three cups chicken broth
1 lemon siced thin
three pork steaks 

Mixa all the ingrdients together except the lemon,broth,and pork steaks.

Place pork steaks in bottom of  6 quart kettle

Roll mixture in grape leaves

Stack them on top of pork steaks

Place lemon slices on top or between layers of leaves

Pour broth on top

Add water till the water is about two inches lower than the leaves

Place an inverted dinner plate on top of leaves

Cover Pan and cook on high till the top lid is hot to touch then lower heat to medium low....cook a bout 15 minutes thgen lower heat to low to simmer about 1 hour. Serve with fresh crusty bread and a greek salad.  I may put bacon in these sometime soon. Make the muslims roll over in there graves.


----------



## Pazzo (Sep 3, 2004)

Mmm! My grandmother would sometimes take the grape leaves and stuff with all sorts of summer foods, like raisins, nuts, lemon zest, and rice.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 3, 2004)

Pazzo said:
			
		

> Mmm! My grandmother would sometimes take the grape leaves and stuff with all sorts of summer foods, like raisins, nuts, lemon zest, and rice.



I love them with raisins.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Sep 3, 2004)

grape leafs are cool. I intend to wrap my cheeses in them.  In a air tight tunnel also...............


----------



## luvs (Sep 4, 2004)

delicious! i just buy mine at the store or at this little Greek restaurant here. i like the kind kind with lamb.


----------

